
When a child thinks life is unfair, use game theory - the_duck
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/well/2016/07/05/when-a-child-thinks-life-is-unfair-use-game-theory
======
sharemywin
I was always told life wasn't fair and to get over it. Of course, that's
probably why I"m the cynical shoelace that I am.

~~~
circlefavshape
> Tit for Tat:When children are faced with the job of cleaning up a joint
> mess, suggest “you pick up one, then he picks up one,” said Mr. Raeburn. “We
> had mixed results with Tit for Tat,” he admits. His 9-year-old son was able
> to manipulate his 6-year-old brother into doing more. “This probably works
> better with children who are closer in age, or at least both over 7.”

It's the exact opposite with my kids - neither of them want to tidy up, but
the older one will get on with it, while the younger prefers to cry and sulk
while her sister does the work

~~~
vorotato
It's almost as though children aren't rational actors.

